# Warm INTP? Cold INFP?



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Most of the time, I think I’m an INTP. But reading the description of the INTP child, I couldn't identify with ANY OF IT. (The INFJ child profile fit me much better, but I am not that intensely emotional like most of them are; have no deep profound insight into emotions like they do.. at least, I don't think I am.) 

I understand the functions and _think_ I use Ti-Ne-Si-Fe, but a small part of me wonders if I’m not a seriously messed up INFP who got hurt by her friends so much as a child that she isn't fully in touch with her Fi. 

I fear I am no longer an impartial judge of myself, so would like others' opinions. (I suspect my answers sway INFP, because I'm in a brutally honest frame of mind today... but we'll see.)

I apologize in advance for the length of this, but … the more information the better, right?

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
Sometimes, I think I’m too emotional to be an INTP. I cry over books, television shows, and movies. (Reading the final _Harry Potter_? I was a mess.) I tend to concentrate on one thing at a time and get it done. Even though I procrastinate about everything, I accomplish an insane amount of tasks on a regular basis (I used to turn out a blog post daily, I’ve written 3 books in the last 2 years, and have hundreds of movie reviews, written tumblr posts, etc., to my name). I like to have closure on things – relationships included. And, I hate conflict of any kind. If I’m fighting with a friend, I dread opening my e-mail / answering the phone. I don’t like people fighting on internet forums or on tumblr threads. I’m curiously detached most of the time (I could probably leave any relationship, so long as it was without angst, and never look back) but also tend to get emotionally involved in fictional stories. I am also strongly drawn to things INFPs seem to have more interest in than INTPs (fantasy, fairy tales, quirky intellectual pursuits, spirituality, sentimentality about things from my childhood – like Disney movies – charitable causes, movies that ask deep moral questions, and animal rights activism; I sponsor a third world child and support local animal shelters and wildlife sanctuaries on a monthly basis, and am very much an animal lover).

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Affirmation. To be included. To do something worthwhile with my life. The thought of doing something just for money makes me die inside. I hate having to _work for a living_. If I could just write and sell books in the fantasy/historical vein and make a living off it, I'd be the happiest girl in the world.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
To be honest, I don’t know that I have ever felt that way. I’m always proud of myself when I finish writing a book, or an essay that I think is really wonderful. But… a period in my life where I was truly terrific? No. I'm rather critical of myself in general.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Being wrong about something, or making a huge mistake, or not knowing what to say in a bad situation. I’m not always sure how to comfort people. But... being made to feel stupid, or having someone else show that I didn't do enough research to fully understand something makes me feel humiliated.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I think about the practicality of it (do I really need that?) if it’s an external decision (like a Halloween costume, or going somewhere, or buying something), and I'm rather tight with money so I think twice before buying anything. With people, I tend to worry more about how to express myself to them in a way that won't offend them than I want to stand up for myself; if a relationship blows up, I am slow to anger / unsure of how to respond / not sure how I feel but also question if this was my fault somehow.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I tend to like having things under my control, because then I can be sure it actually gets done; for awhile I was running a webzine with an ESFP and I was often freaked thinking she might not make the deadline on time when it was her turn to do all the formatting / layout. I resent doing EVERYTHING myself (and also, a lack of appreciation for all that I do), but I trust myself to get things done on time more than I trust other people.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
When I was 21, I went with my friends to NYC. We saw Phantom and another Broadway musical. I loved it. I was excited to be in NYC and get to meet Hugh Panaro, who played the Phantom. It was just... exciting, and new, and it made me want to up and move there (but of course, rationality kicked in when I got home). It was my first time seeing PotO live, so it was an incredible experience and I had fun being around 5 hilarious girls for a week.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
If it involves the “real world,” I stand back and watch for awhile, then ask to do it. If it’s information or history-based, I read everything I can get my hands on about it and then usually take that knowledge and channel it to some end (informative blog posts, a novel, a short story, etc). I often take that idea further than the information or source material does. (Why stop there? What are the larger ramifications?) My skills for retaining facts suck, but I’m good at remembering the general concept and arguing for it when necessary (like, why common misconceptions about this or that historical character are wrong).

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Not very? I make lists and then avoid doing everything on them unless I actually force myself to do it or have some reason I must get it done (ie, company in 2 hours). But when I’m working on something (like, say, a webzine deadline) I marathon the work and get it finished in an organized manner rather quickly. But compared to my mother, who makes detailed lists, draws mind maps, and has everything labeled in her closet? No. I'm a mess.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I want to say… both? I want the theory to make sense to me (if I can't understand it, I get frustrated and wonder if I'm stupid since I can't catch on quickly), but I also want to read all the evidence on both sides to see which one seems more likely. I used to be more one-sided in my opinions, but as I’ve gotten older, I like to look at both arguments. I also tend to place less weight on information if I think the source is biased. (Everyone loves David Starkey’s work about Henry VIII’s wives, but I tend to think his extreme bias against religion makes him give Catharine of Aragon and Anne Boleyn less than a fair assessment, so I tend to devalue his work for that reason.) 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I have some things I won’t compromise on, my faith being one of them; I’m also very stubborn about what I do and do not like but can’t always explain the reasons why; that being said, I like harmony in my relationships and try to keep people happy. I like to do things on my own terms and in my own time (I resist others trying to “guide me” or “force me” to read / watch / do things I have no interest in, but sometimes later come around to trying them on my own and enjoying them). I get annoyed when people behave selfishly or in a way I see as “irrational” (throwing your life away for a momentary pleasure; or being angry that the guy you married by cheating with him has cheated on you -- like you didn't see that one coming?).

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Think first. Think a lot. Think so much, not much of it gets said. I only say something if I feel comfortable with that person or in that small group, and it seems worth saying; but I can also be very argumentative with the people I know really well.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I’m slow to act. I want to know all the details first, or at least the reason “why” I should act. Once I’m into it, I usually have fun but I’m somewhat reluctant to put myself at “risk” in any way (I’m not reckless, I’m actually very careful and safety-conscious). And yes, actions do speak louder than words. My trust is earned through reliability rather than promises.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Depends on what they want to do. My first inclination is to make an excuse and stay home, but I’ll have a nagging thought in the back of my mind all evening that maybe I should have gone out, which I will then argue with the next day as being stupid, because maybe I would have gone out and wished I’d stayed home. I enjoy being in groups but am also frustrated if the conversation never goes deeper than superficial interactions.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
Bitchy. Freaked out. I tend to get anxious about small details and snap at people, then feel semi-sorry about it later.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
I don’t like people who put their own needs ahead of caring about others. (Example: Rose in _Titanic_. I think every decision she makes is incredibly selfish, and I have a hard time not disliking her.) I don’t like general rudeness. But I also don’t like people making purely irrational, emotionally-driven decisions, particularly those who leave collateral damage in their wake. I tend to dislike people who don't do what they're going to say they're going to do, who are irresponsible, or argue with me _all the time_.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Movies. Books. History. Philosophy. Theology. I enjoy really deep, thought-provoking conversations but also silly late-night “BBC Sherlock” centered stupidity. If I really love something, I want to talk about it and get disappointed if I can’t, or others show no interest, or didn’t like it. NOT being able to talk about something makes me depressed.

*18) What kind of things do [you] pay the least attention to in your life?*
Grocery shopping. I’ll literally live on cheese for a week to avoid going to the store. I don’t do laundry until I run out of clothes. I am sometimes so focused on a project that I’ll wear myself out in the process, so I guess “my health” would be something I neglect. (Zero exercise, don’t eat regularly, am too lazy to cook much of the time.)

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
My parents say I am warm and considerate; they like my ability to always pick out the perfect gift or card. Dad tends to think I’m more sensitive than I am. He frequently says I underestimate myself (how charming I can be, my potential at work, etc). I feel like I’m less nice than he thinks I am (I’m very critical of others’ behavior). There used to be conflict between my best friend and me about me not opening up enough to her, and being outwardly confiding and “best friend-y enough” (if we’re not around each other much, I tend to back off emotionally from people and am not very warm to them when we meet up again, at least for a little while). No one would ever call me extroverted or irrational; I try and make wise decisions, although I am accused of “being indecisive” at times.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Grabbing one friend and going to see a movie, or hosting a small luncheon at my house. On my days off, I tend to step away from my hobbies for the day and read books (more so when I was younger) or watch television and clean house (not because I want to, but because the rest of the week I let it all go to pot).

*[Second Questionnaire]*

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind*.
I’m feeling a little down today. I’ve had a rough couple of weeks. (My grandpa died, and there’s been fighting amongst his descendants and that has put stress over our family; I’m angry about how my mom is being treated by her siblings.) I’m female, 31 years old, and just… tired. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

It's this picture.

It’s a picture of a white and sand-colored dog amid cherry blossoms. I said, “Aww,” and I want to pet him. Makes me think about our family dog and the cherry tree in my front yard.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I would be upset and anxious about being late or missing the concert entirely, particularly if I had pre-purchased the tickets. (If I pay for something, I’m very insistent on getting to use or see it!) I would probably call someone to come get us on my cell phone, and fret about being late, but not be all that outwardly expressive. I would probably leave most of the major decision making up to the others, unless they were indecisive -- then I'd take charge and make a decision for them.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I would argue for going home, but if everyone else wanted to go, I’d go along with it since I have no other way to get home. And, I would call anyone waiting for me at home and tell them why I’d be late (lesson learned there – one time, I didn’t and got in trouble when I was about fourteen years old).

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I’d get annoyed and argue with them, but however it turned out, I’d probably have a mild grudge against them from that point onward. (I annoy myself greatly over the petty things I hold against people – like loving a movie I hate!)

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
That’s… such an abstract question I don’t know how to answer it. If it proved me wrong, I’d have to re-evaluate my belief system / opinion. If it was different from my former experience, I’d be curious as to WHY it’s different. If I felt strongly about it, I’d stand up for it and refuse to back down (like, say, on a pro-life issue or animal cruelty, etc). 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
My faith is important to me. I grew up on it, questioned it for awhile, and then chose it for myself as an adult. I refuse to be cruel to anyone. I have very strong feelings about remaining loyal to family and friends, probably because I found out how much disloyalty can hurt after I was metaphorically stabbed in the back by a friend. (I didn’t know how to react in that situation, so I pretty much just went into hiding and my true friends wound up fighting that war for me.) I have become less critical and harsh of others over the years, so in that sense, I'd say my values and opinions on things have changed a lot. I used to be kind of a brat in enforcing my views on morality on others. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
I have a way of seeing things that aren’t obvious to other people; I search for deeper meaning and symbolism in everything I encounter. I’m not really all that romantic and I tend to get bored with anything that doesn’t stimulate my imagination. If I could change anything about my personality, I would want more self-confidence and self-assurance and to be an extrovert, so that I’d be better at socializing / comfortable talking to strangers. I hate the thought of being totally like the masses; I liked _Twilight_ okay until everyone and their grandmother was into it, then I got super-critical of it. Some small part of me still likes it, even though I hate being associated with "Twihards" who refuse to see the pros and cons of its messages.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I give them weight. I’m very cautious about people’s true motivations; I tend to get a “sense” that people have ulterior motives or aren’t trustworthy, but can’t explain why, but later my hunch was correct. I’m really good at guessing whodunit, although aren’t always sure of the reason why when it comes to mysteries and things (13 minutes into Shutter Island, I guessed the main plot twist, much to the annoyance of my ISFJ best friend… although she admitted she was timing me to see how long it would take me to figure it out; I had a few hunches about other aspects of the plot, some of which were right, but not a very good “big picture” / I missed out on connecting some of the smaller details because I ceased analyzing after guessing the end and was just watching for entertainment’s sake).

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Being around people I really like gives me a temporary high; finishing a project and being happy with it does the same thing (after which, I crash); being around a lot of people, dealing with a lot of angst and stress, or having to work intensely on a project that requires a lot of mental concentration (like… say, intensely writing for 6 hours straight) exhausts me; I tend to be energetic while having company and crash the second they walk out the door.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I’m pretty subdued unless I know the other person well and feel that I can trust them with “my true self,” which is a funny, somewhat serious and highly objective personality who flips between seriousness and silliness at the drop of a hat; I’m great at interrupting tension with a joke and softening harsh criticisms with a smile. I tend to have pretty animated facial expressions but can be downright cold and uncooperative conversationally when I’m irritated or tired.

*A few final thoughts* (as if this isn’t long enough) – as a child I was extremely shy, afraid of being “left behind” (I often begged my parents to wait outside for me at the library, because I was afraid they might get in an accident or forget me), and wanted to fit in, but I had a lot of contempt for other kids who were mean to each other or did things deliberately just to upset their parents. (Once, a girl encouraged me to do something that would upset my mom, and I just stared at her, baffled, and asked, “Why would I want to upset her??” It made no sense to me to upset the person who feeds me!) Then, and now, I tend to make rational decisions (or, at least, sensible ones). 

I was typed INFJ for awhile, but hanging around them, was struck by how sensitive all of them were and how I was less considerate in my initial responses than they were (I tend to be bossy and tell people how to “fix things” than just say, “Oh, that’s awful… I feel sorry for you!”). I am strangely odd – I’ll find myself emotionally drawn in and impacted by someone’s sad life story, but most of the time aren’t sure that I’m feeling much of anything, myself. I'm also a perfectionist about my creative work. I like it to be well thought out, well-researched, and well-written. I crave social interaction and get annoyed with myself when I can't understand why I'm reacting the way I am. I also ask "WHY?" a lot. I can disengage myself emotionally from a situation and view it objectively.


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

INTP's don't really understand or value decisions based on feelings or subjective opinions. To them, the only solution is the logical solution, they don't see the point in emotional arguments. They could come off as "cold" because they don't really tune into people's feelings.
INFP's on the other hand, essentially throw logic out the window, and maybe the only time they'd care about logic is when it has to do with something that truly interests them, otherwise, logical decisions or arguments do not appeal to them. They are extremely fantasy based people.
^ if you are wondering if you're a T or an F, that's something to think about.

You talk a lot about your perfectionist ways, your WRITING, your need for affirmation... These are all things that INFPs know all too well.
You also wonder if you're an INFJ... Well, Js are organized and Ps are messy. Js are closed minded and Ps are open minded. Js are planned and Ps are improvisational. Js are hard working and Ps slack off.
Just something to think about when trying to type yourself. This is all based on my limited knowledge but I hope this helps you


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

You talk a lot about your perfectionist ways, your WRITING, your need for affirmation... These are all things that INFPs know all too well.
You also wonder if you're an INFJ... Well, Js are organized and Ps are messy. Js are closed minded and Ps are open minded. Js are planned and Ps are improvisational. Js are hard working and Ps slack off.
Just something to think about when trying to type yourself. This is all based on my limited knowledge but I hope this helps you[/QUOTE]

Ha! overSimplification. You basically made all perceivers sound like a bunch of shiftless hippies and judgers like normal functioning people. It's all got a lot more to do with the cognitive functions if anything. Ya know, whether or not your dominant function is a perceiveing or judging function, that sort of thing idek. And I'd peg this girl (that by itself could be taken out of context lol. But really doe..she cute whoevers in that photo) as an ENFP with something holding her back from overtly displaying her extraversion based on question 7.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

> INTP's don't really understand or value decisions based on feelings or subjective opinions. To them, the only solution is the logical solution, they don't see the point in emotional arguments. They could come off as "cold" because they don't really tune into people's feelings.
> INFP's on the other hand, essentially throw logic out the window, and maybe the only time they'd care about logic is when it has to do with something that truly interests them, otherwise, logical decisions or arguments do not appeal to them. They are extremely fantasy based people.
> ^ if you are wondering if you're a T or an F, that's something to think about.
> 
> ...



I UNDERSTAND decisions based on feelings, but I may not agree with them -- and I tend to be critical of them if they seem totally irrational to me and/or immoral. I'm way less that way as an adult than I was as a child, however; I'm more likely to listen and try not to judge, to accept them even if I don't agree with them. I _want _things to be logical, though. I need them to _make sense_.

My writing is very important to me; in some ways, I feel it's all that defines me (other than my feminist tendencies, of course), and without it, I don't know who I would be or what I would do with my life. 

The J/P you mentioned is indeed an over-simplification; but I do find that if I plan out things too much, I lose interest in them.



> I'd peg this girl... as an ENFP with something holding her back from overtly displaying her extraversion based on question 7.


I have wondered about being a repressed extroverted. It seems like I do need alone time, but I get depressed if I am alone TOO MUCH. I need external stimulation or I find it hard to create anything. I'm not very comfortable with drawing too much attention to myself, and am very shy -- but I wonder if that's an Ennegram problem / insecurity of some sort rather than an introversion thing. (I always score really high on the introvert scale -- usually between 75 and 100%).

(Not me in the photo; I tend to choose an avatar based on whatever I'm into at the moment.)


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

You sound like an INFJ, from your orderly, systematic approach, and craving of closure. 

I am not at all, feely or emotional irl. One of the least emotionally expressive people. I am aloof, and give off an aura, not to engage me. People can usually get from my tone, and words, that this conversation should not happen, and is ending. It isn't going anywhere. I'm not the type of person you small talk, or approach.

I really couldn't grasp how I was a feeler at first.

phone calls actually make me nervous too. lol


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

@angelcat You really don't show any signs of Ti dom or Fe, and Se. You show a lot of Fi, because you're concerned more with your feelings, views, opinions "I prefer it this way", as opposed to, "how will others feel", you regard how you feel & your opinions more, over everyone else. You're also more concerned with the practicality of ideas (Te), than to exploring and defining ideas (Ti). You don't show any signs of a good developed Se, since you've mentioned you're clueless in certain situations, how you can't confront relationships exploding, things having to do with taking immediate action. I'd say you're an INFP, which is Fi>Ne>Si>Te.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> You sound like an INFJ, from your orderly, systematic approach, and craving of closure.
> 
> I am not at all, feely or emotional irl. One of the least emotionally expressive people. I am aloof, and give off an aura, not to engage me. People can usually get from my tone, and words, that this conversation should not happen, and is ending. It isn't going anywhere. I'm not the type of person you small talk, or approach.
> 
> ...


I actually thought I was an INFJ for awhile (before learning more about the functions), but I don't _think_ I use Ni. I don't have any sort of long-term plans or goals for the future, and I'm terrible at strategy. I'm good at finishing things, but also procrastinate a lot. My biggest reason for abandoning the NFJ idea was that I couldn't identify at all with the general consensus among INFJs about knowing things about perfect strangers and literally "feeling their pain." I've had momentary flashes of that rarely when I was prompted to deep compassion, but not on a regular basis.



> @angelcat You really don't show any signs of Ti dom or Fe, and Se. You show a lot of Fi, because you're concerned more with your feelings, views, opinions "I prefer it this way", as opposed to, "how will others feel", you regard how you feel & your opinions more, over everyone else. You're also more concerned with the practicality of ideas (Te), than to exploring and defining ideas (Ti). You don't show any signs of a good developed Se, since you've mentioned you're clueless in certain situations, how you can't confront relationships exploding, things having to do with taking immediate action. I'd say you're an INFP, which is Fi>Ne>Si>Te.


Ouch! And here I thought I was fairly good at caring about how I make other people feel!  (No, I'm not offended by this assessment! I'm slowly coming to understand myself.) I think that Fi did turn up in my childhood -- I was concerned with asserting my opinion and being RIGHT, and not very considerate of how other people might feel about my harsh judgements / able to understand their point of view. I've gotten better at it, but am still pretty judgmental about things I don't agree with. 

I'm very curious about everything and can detach from a situation (which I understand is more like INTPs than INFPs), but I am also driven to DO SOMETHING with what I learn. It's not enough just to _know it_. I want to _use it_-- which is very Te. (I wondered if that wasn't "learned" from my very-Te mother, but I've always been a doer. Get passionate about an idea, get it down on paper, move on to the next idea.) I've always thought of dominant Fi as selfish because of its fierce desire for independence, but I've always been a feminist and concerned with individuality, so maybe I've just been in denial about myself this whole time. =P


----------



## Mochi (Apr 19, 2014)

I think you're an INFJ! You sound SO much like me! :kitteh:

OR, you are something else, and I am that something as well. We are very much alike.

It'll be interesting to see what type you end up settling on.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 19, 2014)

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Well, Js are organized and Ps are messy. Js are closed minded and Ps are open minded. Js are planned and Ps are improvisational. Js are hard working and Ps slack off.


I've recently read that this is actually the opposite for introverts! INFPs are actually more structured and organized because their primary function is Fi, which is a JUDGING function. INFJs are more chill and laid back because they are dominant PRECEIVERS (dominant Introverted Intuition)! Go figure, right?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mochi said:


> I think you're an INFJ! You sound SO much like me! :kitteh:
> 
> OR, you are something else, and I am that something as well. We are very much alike.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what type you end up settling on.


I'm interested to see where this goes too! I've been "typed" as three types so far (INTJ -- which... fit on the surface but not in practice; then I thought I was INFJ for awhile; I felt more at home with the INTPs but don't share a lot of their behavioral traits...). Either way, curious to see what the general consensus is! 



> I've recently read that this is actually the opposite for introverts! INFPs are actually more structured and organized because their primary function is Fi, which is a JUDGING function. INFJs are more chill and laid back because they are dominant PRECEIVERS (dominant Introverted Intuition)! Go figure, right?


True. Dominant judging personalities always have more structure than perceiving dominants... or, at least that's been my experience.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 19, 2014)

Here are two links that might be interesting for you to read:

INFJ Personality Profile

Rethinking Judging & Perceiving in IPs & IJs - Personality Junkie


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Not a word was said about logical truth above moral convictions. And the desires of being with people seem to indicate something more of an F and the general focus on personal topics. While it may seem like a problem of T vs F it's a bigger problem. When you put it together INTP and INFP are not mere T vs F differences. It's Fi vs Ti. On the bottom part you said you were bossy and inconsiderate, I don't know about INFPs but that's not very INTP-like. And in general the desire for people time doesn't seem consistent with any INTP I met myself. Maybe you're an INFP or an INFJ but probably INFP because you identify with 2/4 INTP functions.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not a word was said about logical truth above moral convictions. And the desires of being with people seem to indicate something more of an F and the general focus on personal topics. While it may seem like a problem of T vs F it's a bigger problem. When you put it together INTP and INFP are not mere T vs F differences. It's Fi vs Ti. On the bottom part you said you were bossy and inconsiderate, I don't know about INFPs but that's not very INTP-like. And in general the desire for people time doesn't seem consistent with any INTP I met myself. Maybe you're an INFP or an INFJ but probably INFP because you identify with 2/4 INTP functions.


I've always assumed I was Ti with lower Fe because I have a hard time knowing _how_ I feel about things; I may or may not like something, but struggle to figure out WHY I don't like it; I am not comfortable until I know the WHY. (Why does this bother me, but this other thing that is similar doesn't bother me?) Which, in of itself, may indicate Fi -- it has to have personal significance to me, for me to fully understand it. I can see that "fierce Fi-independence" in some ways (wanting to be different from the masses, having very strong convictions on some things) but I guess I never thought it carried over into my general passivity / tendency to be impartial when mediating between friends. I can usually see both sides of an issue and hesitate to take one over the other; I encourage giving everyone the benefit of the doubt, which I assumed was lower Fe.

Bossy... yeah, I think that's more of a Te trait. I don't often activate it outside my family / close friends, but it's there. Inconsiderate... sometimes, more so when I was a kid, less so as an adult.


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

Mochi said:


> I've recently read that this is actually the opposite for introverts! INFPs are actually more structured and organized because their primary function is Fi, which is a JUDGING function. INFJs are more chill and laid back because they are dominant PRECEIVERS (dominant Introverted Intuition)! Go figure, right?


Myers Briggs and Typology might be slightly different, I'm not sure they're all going by the same system, idk... That's interesting I guess, I'm an INFP, and I find myself to be very unstructured and incredibly unorganized, but there are as many variations of INFP as there blades of grass in a football field I suppose.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 19, 2014)

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Myers Briggs and Typology might be slightly different


It is the same system. But as always, YMMV.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I've always assumed I was Ti with lower Fe because I have a hard time knowing _how_ I feel about things; I may or may not like something, but struggle to figure out WHY I don't like it; I am not comfortable until I know the WHY. (Why does this bother me, but this other thing that is similar doesn't bother me?) Which, in of itself, may indicate Fi -- it has to have personal significance to me, for me to fully understand it. I can see that "fierce Fi-independence" in some ways (wanting to be different from the masses, having very strong convictions on some things) but I guess I never thought it carried over into my general passivity / tendency to be impartial when mediating between friends. I can usually see both sides of an issue and hesitate to take one over the other; I encourage giving everyone the benefit of the doubt, *which I assumed was lower Fe.*
> 
> Bossy... yeah, I think that's more of a Te trait. I don't often activate it outside my family / close friends, but it's there. Inconsiderate... sometimes, more so when I was a kid, less so as an adult.


I think that's an Ne trait. Not expressing your opinion may be Inferior Fe as well. But in other cases as you said you seem to be less considerate. Ne wants to open it up when it comes to other people being involved in a decision but you may never reach a conclusion because so many possibilities are there. Inferior Fe plus Ti would result in a greater resistance or avoidance of sharing your thinking (aka logical impersonal judgments). Fi would be more avoidant of sharing feelings. But I don't know exactly how inferior Te factors into an INFP. We do know that INTPs tend extrovert Feeling and intution so the chances of somebody finding out the INTP's "potential" are unlikely as the INTP will generally stow away its rational side and interact more with Ne and Fe. Think about that. Do you hide thoughts or feelings because you are unsure if they are ready to reach other people? 
For example Charles Darwin INTP. Waited many years to publish his book about Evolution because he wanted to be absolutely sure that it is was correct and logical before releasing it to the public. Would you imagine yourself withholding a thinking judgement or feeling judgment out of uncertainty?


----------



## Mochi (Apr 19, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Do you hide thoughts or feelings because you are unsure if they are ready to reach other people?


Fe will conceal thoughts and feelings when unsure of the impact they would make on the world.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

T traits are often softened, less exaggerated in females. Females will be given more encouragement/positive feeeback to be in touch with their emotions, etc. In addition, the Fe of ntp females can develop earlier, partly from social pressure partly from different speeds of maturation / experiencing puberty... 

Someone said you didn't have Fe because you were focused on your own preference over others'. This may be true of Fe lead, but with Ti over Fe that's not the case. 


Edit: re-reading your post, the part that stuck me as particularly Fi - ish was being upset by the idea of working for money. If you think about your thought process for that more deeply, maybe you'll be able to discern whether it's coming from Fi or Ti


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Whether or not I reach a conclusion is based on how important the decision is; if it’s “Where do you want to eat?” I have no preference. If it’s on a matter of some importance, I am reluctant to come to a firm decision because I may not know everything there is to know about the topic at hand. I feel MOSTLY confident when I do assert my conclusion, but not 100% sure that I’m right, and I like having the option of changing my mind later, if I find out I was wrong.

On a good day, I’m fairly warm toward others and cheerful, but at times feel false in that warmth, because I’m not entirely sure it’s genuine; people can bore me but I’ll refrain from mentioning it or giving any indication of boredom because I don’t want to offend them. If you were to ask me, “How do you feel about this or that?” I’d say, “I don’t / do like it.” But I rarely share my thoughts until I’m sure they make sense / are sound in whatever argument I’m posing. I can be persuaded to a different side by a reasonable argument; I’ll even argue myself to an alternate point of view at times. 

I frequently withhold judgments from others based on a) the desire not to appear overly emotional*, and b) uncertainty that I have considered all the options. I’ll also not say something or point out something that appears to me to be contradictory in someone else out of desire not to insult them (recent case in point – a friend said she wanted more alone time and two seconds later said she was going to try out for a part in a play; my logic kicked and thought, “How is that going to get you more alone time?” but in answering her, I chose my words carefully so as not to hurt her feelings by implying that decision might be foolish under the circumstances). Similarly, sometimes I’ll have a strong opinion but not share it with my friends because I know they wouldn’t like it / would be slighted by it.

Working for money… I don’t particularly like it, because I fear my inability to know how to respond to people if something goes wrong, and I also fear boredom by repetitive tasks. I’m fortunate enough to work right now in a field that I mostly enjoy (magazine publishing) because it’s “different” each cycle, but the thought of doing 9-5 stocking shelves somewhere doesn’t appeal to me. I’d do it, because it’s the practical thing to do, but I probably wouldn’t enjoy it. 

My indecision at the moment (much of the time, I feel confident that I’m an INTP) is because both Fi and Ti are so subjective, that it’s possible to confuse them; I’ve gone back and forth a dozen times this evening, trying to decide if I really do judge things based on how I feel about them, or if it’s more a detached observation on how rational that action seems. I do know that I have a problem with people who make purely emotional decisions; yet, my tendency to want to “get things done” doesn’t seem very… well, INTP-ish. And I’m not sure how I feel about things most of the time; the last time my best friend and I had a fight, after backing off for two days, she asked me if I was mad. I answered, “I don’t know, should I be mad?” I retreated to think about what she’d accused me of and see if it was true before I responded to it.

Seems like someone said something about ENTP, but my computer is glitching and won’t let me look. I do know that in spite of being shy as a child, my parents described me as a “chatterbox, who never shut up for the first 12 years of life” (at least, when I wasn’t reading books in my room). I don’t know why that stopped, but I’m far more reserved / hesitant to talk in real life as an adult. Now, I seem to over-think things, whereas as a child I just… talked about them.

* On occasion this happens, and I always regret it later because it's not my usual style. People always ask me, "Are you all right?" afterward, because emotional outbursts are so not like me. I can decide whether or not to "engage" emotionally most of the time; it's when I can't help it that I dislike it the most.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Actually I relate to a lot of what you've said. It seems like you have this idea (correct me if I've misunderstood) that we INFPs are constantly feeling something and are hyperaware of what that emotion is? That's definitely not the case for me. Well, probably as a kid it was, because I remember getting to about 15 and freaking out because I had no idea what I was feeling at a certain time. But most of the time I'm pretty well just... there. It's when I actually react emotionally to something that my emotions feel intense; I'm aware of what they are and am comfortable with the fact that I'm feeling them. Although sometimes it takes me a while to figure out what exactly I'm upset about - usually I won't break down until it all gets too much. Straw that breaks the camel's back type of thing.




angelcat said:


> Whether or not I reach a conclusion is based on how important the decision is; if it’s “Where do you want to eat?” I have no preference. If it’s on a matter of some importance, I am reluctant to come to a firm decision because I may not know everything there is to know about the topic at hand. I feel MOSTLY confident when I do assert my conclusion, but not 100% sure that I’m right, and I like having the option of changing my mind later, if I find out I was wrong.
> 
> On a good day, I’m fairly warm toward others and cheerful, but at times feel false in that warmth, because I’m not entirely sure it’s genuine; people can bore me but I’ll refrain from mentioning it or giving any indication of boredom because I don’t want to offend them. If you were to ask me, “How do you feel about this or that?” I’d say, “I don’t / do like it.” But I rarely share my thoughts until I’m sure they make sense / are sound in whatever argument I’m posing. I can be persuaded to a different side by a reasonable argument; I’ll even argue myself to an alternate point of view at times.


That is exactly how I am. I don't really relate to the idea that INFPs are immovable FOREVER in their ideas, possibly because I value logic and flexibility and growth. I won't change my mind if I feel someone's made a bad case and I can be stubborn as hell if I'm sure I'm (mostly) right, but I am still open to hearing about other people's opinions and experiences because ultimately I want to come to a proper understanding of the moral situation. Of course, after being told I'm wrong or criticised I'll need about 3 days to mull it over and see if there's any truth in it before I decide whether to take it on board, but give me that time/space and I may just see where the opposition is coming from. 

And ugh I get myself into messes all the time, being nice to people who end up boring me. Are you kind of warm and friendly and genuinely interested at first, before realising that they're actually not that exciting and then end up resenting them for latching onto you, even though you know it's your own damn fault for setting the tone?

Somewhat related: the pull between extroversion and introversion. I feel that way too (energised at the time, collapse in a dead heap and need 29343943 days of alone time to recover). I could be on the wrong track but I put it down to enneagram and human nature, for similar reasons as you - any test I've taken has me scoring 90 - 100% introversion. I honestly think most introverts need a bit of social interaction; after all we are social creatures. And I have 7 in my tritype so there's a bit of that push-pull of wanting to be around people and have fun and have other people entertain me for a while, but then withdraw into myself and enjoy (or not) my own company.



> *4) What makes you feel inferior?*
> Being wrong about something, or making a huge mistake, or not knowing what to say in a bad situation. I’m not always sure how to comfort people. But... being made to feel stupid, or having someone else show that I didn't do enough research to fully understand something makes me feel humiliated.


Same here. (Maybe this is a good place to admit I looked at INTP for myself too?) I can be a bit of a hypocrite because I like to comfort people by giving them advice or helping them put things into action, but I get cranky at people doing the same to me when I feel upset because I feel like they entirely miss the point most of the time. Might be a combination of people not understanding my thought processes/self-imposed limitations and just needing to wallow and think things through before I decide what to do and leap into action. I've been trying to work on that by just letting myself sympathise with someone and maybe share similar experiences of my own (as a way to bond and say I know how you feel, but maybe that comes across as making it all about me? ugh) but it feels so inadequate.



> *10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
> I want to say… both? I want the theory to make sense to me (if I can't understand it, I get frustrated and wonder if I'm stupid since I can't catch on quickly), but I also want to read all the evidence on both sides to see which one seems more likely. I used to be more one-sided in my opinions, but as I’ve gotten older, I like to look at both arguments. I also tend to place less weight on information if I think the source is biased.


I think this is why I always get a higher Ti score on cognitive functions tests than I "should". I find if I can understand the theory in a logical way that makes sense to me (for example in a science textbook) then I don't need to remember it, per se - it's something I've internalised. But in a lot of cases I also like to do my research and analyse the information myself, weighing up both sides to come to my own conclusion. 

I think that's enough rambling. Am curious to see if you relate to any of this too, or whether I've misread your posts a bit.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Joe907 said:


> Uhhhh. Maybe. I just searched for "INFJ Child" aaaaaand I found my biography. I need to do some research on what an Ni-Ti loop actually looks like, because I think could be in one, ever since a nervous breakdown I had after high school graduation. Anyways. Glad I could help


Hah! Welcome to my life! That childhood analysis is so me. I guess we can be damaged INFJs together.


----------



## HltrSkltr (May 18, 2014)

You only edited twice after posting? You're lucky... :wink:

I'm glad we could help each other "find ourselves".


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Hah! Welcome to my life! That childhood analysis is so me. I guess we can be damaged INFJs together.


Haha I thought "damaged" was part of the INFJ stereotype  Anyways, I've found some information that makes it pretty clear I'm in an Ni-Ti loop. I clearly have inferior Se, so not ISTP, but INFJ. I guess it's time to let out the feels I've been avoiding.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah. I need to look up Ni-Ti loops.

I have a book called "Was That Really Me?" about how personalities act "in the grip." I'd read it before and never been able to relate to the INTP grip experiences. I read the INXJ last night and... wow. Damn. So me. Over-indulging in sensual pleasures to an unhealthy level? Eating too much? Buying too much? So me.


----------



## HltrSkltr (May 18, 2014)

Been there  You might want to look more closely at how your Ennaegram plays a part in your thought/emotion process-- it helped me understand my personality quirks better.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I took the test awhile ago and I'm a 6! Explains a lot. (I think 6's are pretty common among INFJs, aren't they? Freaked about the future, overly cautious, somewhat passive-aggressive? Yeah... I have stuff to work on. )


----------



## HltrSkltr (May 18, 2014)

Don't we all? ;-)


----------



## Ekstasis (Dec 26, 2013)

Omg, haha, I was about to ask if you run a funkymbtifiction blog on tumblr because I just had a feeling you were the person running it...and it was on your signature. That is so cool. XD I thought it was you because you were doubting your type (being an INTP to an INFJ)  nice to meet you and I hope you settle on your type.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ekstasis said:


> Omg, haha, I was about to ask if you run a funkymbtifiction blog on tumblr because I just had a feeling you were the person running it...and it was on your signature. That is so cool. XD I thought it was you because you were doubting your type (being an INTP to an INFJ)  nice to meet you and I hope you settle on your type.


Yep. That's me. Warts and all. Indecision and all. Retyping and all. 

After reading a ton of stuff about INFJs over the last couple of days... yeah, I think I'm one. So for the foreseeable future (and hopefully forever) I've settled on INFJ. Whew! That's a load off my confused mind!


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

angelcat said:


> I've always assumed I was Ti with lower Fe because I have a hard time knowing _how_ I feel about things; I may or may not like something, but struggle to figure out WHY I don't like it; I am not comfortable until I know the WHY. (Why does this bother me, but this other thing that is similar doesn't bother me?) Which, in of itself, may indicate Fi -- it has to have personal significance to me, for me to fully understand it. I can see that "fierce Fi-independence" in some ways (wanting to be different from the masses, having very strong convictions on some things) but I guess I never thought it carried over into my general passivity / tendency to be impartial when mediating between friends. I can usually see both sides of an issue and hesitate to take one over the other; I encourage giving everyone the benefit of the doubt, which I assumed was lower Fe.
> 
> Bossy... yeah, I think that's more of a Te trait. I don't often activate it outside my family / close friends, but it's there. Inconsiderate... sometimes, more so when I was a kid, less so as an adult.


This fits INFJ perfectly. Ni is a lead perception process by which information will come to you that you won't be quite sure about the why, but you'll be pretty sure that you feel something about it. This is the primary reason why INFJ are so hesitant to jump into things - because they spend so damn much type trying to rationalize their Ni intuitions as correct (feel self conscious about being thought of as illogical or non factual, due to Ti and Se at the lower end of the functional stack, so overdo it trying to rationalize). And since rationalizing is involving Ti, it actually is very stressful, which leads to very high strung individuals.

Bossy is a trait of anyone operating with extroverted judgment. So it can be literally any type, but it will tend to favor lead Te first, then Fe, then those with inferior Te/Fe (who are stressed), followed by aux Te/Fe, and lastly the least likely to be bossy would be the tertiary Te/Fe.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, I've come to the conclusion that I'm really Ni-heavy INFJ. High strung, intense, driven... that's me.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I feel bad for re-igniting this thread, but… I don’t know, I feel like INFJ fits me in some ways and not others. I know I use Ni and Se, but I’m not sure Se is my inferior function. I have studied the functions a LOT, but much of the information floating around is not accurate. I also feel like I’m too prejudiced about myself to make an unbiased assessment. =P

Someone on another thread said: “Isfps show their Fi values/love in a physical manner i.e. gift, bake a cake, infjs like to show love by selflessly showing the type of love you want (hugging, listening, cooking etc...) with the hope you grow as a person.”

I can honestly say that my immediate reaction to a friend in need is ACTION. I have baked those cakes. I have sent those cards. I have driven a long ways to be with someone. I have sent care packages, made up spare rooms for people to stay overnight, and bought them things as a way of saying "I love you" rather than just saying it. I am not great with verbal affirmation, and I never know what to say to comfort other people other than “it’s going to be okay.” Many INFJs are super-sensitive and… I’m not. Most people can’t insult me. I do react emotionally to things, but I’m rarely insulted. I’ll take their criticism with a grain of salt, determine if it’s a real criticism or a matter of opinion, and then either take it to heart or ignore it. I also rarely truly “connect” to other people; it sounds awful, but I could walk away from just about any relationship in my life at any time, and not feel bad about it. If there are no hurt feelings involved (hurt feelings = guilt), I’m fine with … just leaving. 

I tend to have very intense relationships on rare occasions – immediate connection, followed by obsessive interest / constant communication. The less someone stays in touch with me, the less I think about them and the less interest I have in maintaining the friendship. Sometimes, it worries me how much I judge everyone else’s behavior by how *I* would act in the same situation (isn’t that Fi?). I believe in taking care of one’s family, and not hurting other people, but I also encourage others to be more self-reliant and realize their individual talents. It really bothers me when others are so selfless that it becomes _all about_ the other person in their life, rather than acting in their best interest as well.

I have a very hard time doing nothing. I like to be doing SOMETHING – either intellectual (I do a lot of writing and thinking) or otherwise. I’ve always been very visual, too – attracted to, as my friends would say, “yuppie things.” Fancy cars, beautiful dresses, rich fabrics. I have expensive taste. I have to touch things if I like them, and can’t NOT touch things. If I see a cat, dog, or other fuzzy animal, I have to touch it. Went to Sea World, had to touch the dolphin (felt like an inner tube!). As a little girl, I always chose the prettiest dresses (up until I was 12, that was all I wore -- dresses) and had a dramatic flair in my wardrobe (wore a lot of black, red, white, and fake fur… still do). I take meticulous care of everything I own. My Barbies were kept in pristine condition. I will refrain from using something too much, because I don't want to run out of it (is that delayed gratification? Ni?). I shy away from anything that looked “cheap” (still do) or tawdry; I have little patience for things that are not well-done. I play music constantly and am moved on a profound level by it. 

Several years ago, I took up hoop dancing. I liked how graceful it was, and how sensual it made the dancers look. I am good at it... really good. It took some practice, but I’m a natural. I’ve always liked to dance, but never got the chance to learn professionally (country girl, everything is too far away). Movie-wise, I’m drawn to flashy but deep things, although I’ll sometimes enjoy a film simply because it’s gorgeous (“Marie Antoinette,” anyone?). I give the future a great deal of thought, and can certainly see my Ni usage (I just “know” things sometimes before I’m told; I figure out murder mysteries 20 pages in, and I anticipate with startling precision what the consequences of someone’s behavior will be), but I’m terrible at being able to take any active steps in defeating my fears (fear: losing my family, and not knowing how to take care of myself; I do… nothing). I'm drawn to very melodramatic things and stories; I get bored with fluffy romantic comedies, and would pick a Dickens adaptation every time, for the intense characterization and dark plot twists. I come up with some of the darkest ideas for my own writing, and enjoy exploring them.

I have never been reckless, although I can get wound up in a group and be more adventurous than I would otherwise. On a trip to NYC, I got very wound up and excited by the newness of it, the experience, and all the people. I am not great at noticing EVERYTHING and can sometimes be a klutz (and just the other day I banged a shovel into my shin), but I also notice other things… a tiny blue flower in the midst of the prairie while taking the dog for a run, for example.

As a child, I was very much an artist. I was always drawing or writing, but more often reading. I devoured books and always liked the “exciting” ones; hated straight up romances, preferred mysteries, adventure stories, and swashbucklers. I was (and still am) very funny, and quite chatty around people I know well, but very shy around new people. I’m more down to earth than some people, but can also be somewhat oblivious when it comes to interpreting purely abstract things (poetry interpretation? Forget it, I sucked at it – just say what you mean, please). I gave up art, because I could never get what is in my head on the page to a degree where I felt happy with it. I still read some, but find it hard to stick with “dull” books. I do a LOT of writing (I should mention that as a youngster, they were bloated with details and descriptions – I have since pulled back on that and found a nice balance between plot and detail), but at the same time, I get tired of it. 

I tend to be drawn to heroines that are sexy, confident, independent feminists (Amy Pond, Black Widow, etc).

If anyone read all that, you are very kind. I guess I’m just wondering – am I a writer “Artisan” ISFP, or an INFJ who is over-analyzing everything because she really doesn’t feel that sensitive / warmly accepting of society? =P

ETA: I should add that I might have grown up with an anti-Se bias, because my dad is a Se-user, and he did a lot of, in his words, "stupid and reckless things" that caused him a lot of trouble growing up; we are a LOT alike (quick tempers, but very funny and good-natured, visual types, nature-lovers, etc). My oldest sister is an ESFP and I've watched her destroy her life again and again through reckless behavior without considering the consequences. So, that may have influenced my tendency NOT to be spontaneous -- the desire not to repeat any of their mistakes.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I feel bad for re-igniting this thread, but… I don’t know, I feel like INFJ fits me in some ways and not others. I know I use Ni and Se, but I’m not sure Se is my inferior function. I have studied the functions a LOT, but much of the information floating around is not accurate. I also feel like I’m too prejudiced about myself to make an unbiased assessment. =P


ENFJs have tertiary Se as well.

Could you do this test and paste the results please?

Free Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Enneagram Test Results

The Enneagram is a personality system which divides the entire human personality into nine behavioral tendencies, this is your score on each...

Type 1 Perfectionism |||||||||||||||||| 78%
Type 2 Helpfulness |||||||||||||||| 62%
Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||||||| 58%
Type 4 Individualism |||||||||| 34%
Type 5 Intellectualism |||||||||||||||||||| 82%
Type 6 Security Focus |||||||||||||||||| 78%
Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||||| 42%
Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||| 50%
Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||||| 54%

type score type behavior motivation
5 20 I must be knowledgeable to survive.
1 19 I must be perfect and good to survive.
6 19 I must be secure and safe to survive.
2 15 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
3 14 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.
9 13 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.
8 12 I must be strong and in control to survive.
7 10 I must be fun and entertained to survive.
4 8 I must be unique/different to survive.

Your main type is Type 5 

In the past, I've also gotten a 6 and a 4, but 5 seems to fit me fairly well.

I don't think I'm an ENFJ, but I guess it's possible. I'm friends with one, and her first response to everything is PEOPLE! How does it impact people! Mine is "ooh, something to discuss!"


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Enneagram Test Results
> 
> The Enneagram is a personality system which divides the entire human personality into nine behavioral tendencies, this is your score on each...
> 
> ...


5w6 1w2 2w3 9w8 = Ti Ni Fe Si ~ seems like tritype Your high 5 and 6 suggests your are either a Ti-dominant or Te-dominant with high Ni.

You don't sound like an introvert. This could be ENxJ and your scores lean towards ENTJ. They are unnecessarily high though. Did you click 5 on most questions?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

No, actually. I clicked high on a few, in the middle on most of them, and low on a couple. I've always been very security-minded, though, so those answers might have swayed it overall? I am very much a perfectionist, as well.

Introversion... well, I can be around people for long periods of time, but the minute they leave, I collapse, exhausted. On the other hand, NOT being around people very much also exhausts me. I'm very quiet with people I don't know, and somewhat reserved in general. I'm not as bold, outspoken and self-confident as I tend to think of when considering extroverts, but maybe I'm just repressing it. 

Part of me thinks I'm a feeler, because I've always been very tender-hearted and sweet -- an animal lover who carries bugs outside rather than step on them. But my own disconnect from people worries me at times. 

Then again, maybe I'm just an INFJ with an abnormal amount of Ti, that is invalidating her Fe half the time.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

angelcat said:


> No, actually. I clicked high on a few, in the middle on most of them, and low on a couple. I've always been very security-minded, though, so those answers might have swayed it overall? I am very much a perfectionist, as well.
> 
> Introversion... well, I can be around people for long periods of time, but the minute they leave, I collapse, exhausted. On the other hand, NOT being around people very much also exhausts me. I'm very quiet with people I don't know, and somewhat reserved in general. I'm not as bold, outspoken and self-confident as I tend to think of when considering extroverts, but maybe I'm just repressing it.
> 
> ...


I've always wandered about Galadriel's type.

I like the belowgiven clip, she knows exactly what Gandalf needs to hear to inspire and encourage him. So I guess, Galadriel is an ENFJ and Gandalf is an INFJ.






Galadriel is a charismatic ruler of people whereas Gandalf is an eccentric loner.

So if you identify with Galadriel, there's chance that you may be an ENFJ.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

angelcat said:


> ...P


More about Galadriel's type, I think the ring amplifies people's core desires (as in enneagram) so please check what Galadriel says after 03:20 on (especially at 03:36):


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I've always thought of Galadriel as a Ni-dominant, but she could be an ENFJ.

I know I'm not an ENFJ. Not nearly sensitive enough for that, and like I said, I'm NOTHING like my ENFJ friend. For her, it's all about people. Their needs. Their reactions. She was happy when she saw "Frozen" because, as she said, now the little kids with albino-ism have a princess with pale hair just like theirs!

That... never crossed my mind. LOL

I seem to be pretty detached in general, so I think I'm just a NON-sensitive INFJ stuck in a Ni-Ti loop, with a Te-heavy mother, whose influences brought out a LOT of impersonal, non-emotional Te-behavior.


----------



## Annabee (Jun 16, 2014)

@angelcat hi! I saw your thread here and since I was checking out your tumblr yesterday (it's really nice!) I wanted to drop by here. I think you could be an INTP. According to the way you write and structurize the text, plus they way you type a character suits Ti dom followed by Ne.

I don't want to give myself as an example but I had the blessing to spend some time side by side with an INFJ. They can sometimes not be that logical at all. They can feel something and not be able to logically explain this. She would type people based on some insights she gets. INFJs are a lot of time able to feel something in another person and wish to skip the explanation at all. I got a lot of T dom vibe from your blog, please take it as a compliment, ok? 

Now, this approach usually bothers T doms. It seems unprofessional and unexplainable to them. INFx love to skip the explanation parts if not absolutely necessarily. They get all different vibes and feelings and live through them. It's liike "I can't explain this anymore (or at all), can't you just feel it already?". 

INFJ-INFJ connection is usually really strong. Have you even met another INFJ in real life? How do you feel about them?


----------

